# 3x3x3 Type C Cubes



## andyzhangdayu (Feb 29, 2012)

I recently received my Type C 3x3 version 4 and colored key chain 3x3. They are awesome. 
The 3x3 IV is still on prototype sample stage for testing before production. 

It's a fast cube and with brilliant new design ideas. The edge has anchor but not like Dayan, it's integrated into 2 edge pieces. 

The corner is made by three same pieces, similar idea but not the same design. 

There is an extra round piece structure separated from center but underneath can lock up the anchor to prevent the edge from popping out. I think it's the key design to make Type C IV un-popable. Great design. But it makes the cube very hard to disassemble and reassemble. 

It took me over one hour to see the inside design and put them together properly!


The colored key chain cube is so cute and doesn't need sticker, very convenient to take in pocket, smooth to turn and does not need to be lubed at all.

Here are some pictures with my WitTwo to share with cubers. The pictures are compressed from 5MB, bit hard to see details, sorry.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm really excited about this cube, it looks like it will feel similar to an Alpha CC, but without pops, corner twists, lockups or caps that fall off. May I ask how you got hold of this?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Feb 29, 2012)

I got them from sponsorship of Melbourne Summer 2012, sponsored by WitEden.
I don't know how much improvement will they make for pruduction but it is already very good.


----------



## wytefury (Feb 29, 2012)

Dang this makes me even more excited about this cube (Type C IV (the mini colored cube looks awesome too)). I've been curious about its performance and everything ever since I saw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5WvX9SwSDY

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj0EtUUZjcQ

Has anyone heard anything more about when it'll be released?


----------



## s3rzz (Feb 29, 2012)

march or may i think


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like an awesome cube – I may get it. I could use a non-Dayan/Rubik brand 3x3 anyway


----------



## convinsa (Mar 1, 2012)

yay!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2012)

hang on, are you the guy who was at melbourne summer 2012? i remember trying out the type c4 at that comp and it was freaking beastly


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 1, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I recently received my Type C 3x3 version 4 and colored key chain 3x3. They are awesome.
> The 3x3 IV is still on prototype sample stage for testing before production.
> 
> It's a fast cube and with brilliant new design ideas. The edge has anchor but not like Dayan, it's integrated into 2 edge pieces.
> ...



So what are your opinions of the cube overall? Does it lock up a lot or is it pretty smooth? Does it feel smooth or clicky?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> hang on, are you the guy who was at melbourne summer 2012? i remember trying out the type c4 at that comp and it was freaking beastly


 
thats him remember when jono took the piece out and it took him ages to get it back in


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> hang on, are you the guy who was at melbourne summer 2012? i remember trying out the type c4 at that comp and it was freaking beastly


 
8#, 10#, Yes, it was me.



jskyler91 said:


> So what are your opinions of the cube overall? Does it lock up a lot or is it pretty smooth? Does it feel smooth or clicky?



Overall, it's a fast cube! Good corner cutting, not clicky at all, no lock up happening, hard to twist the corner even by force. Never pop even turning dramatically hard.
I am not very fast at cubing so that's all I can say.

I can't say smooth at this stage. With less than 10 hour practice I don't want to make any judgement because if it's not broken in properly, you can't really tell the trueth and it's only at protype stage, the tooling is not very well smoothed off. Let's wait for the production.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 1, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> Overall, it's a fast cube! Good corner cutting, not clicky at all, no lock up happening, hard to twist the corner even by force. Never pop even turning dramatically hard.
> I am not very fast at cubing so that's all I can say.
> 
> I can't say smooth at this stage. With less than 10 hour practice I don't want to make any judgement because if it's not broken in properly, you can't really tell the trueth and it's only at protype stage, the tooling is not very well smoothed off. Let's wait for the production.



Better than Dayan cubes? Or do you think it will be better the new market version will be better?


----------



## Florian (Mar 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Better than Dayan cubes? Or do you think it will be better the new market version will be better?


 
You should ask that Feliks, he has one.
I'll get mine tomorrow from andy and the i'll make a review.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 1, 2012)

Florian said:


> You should ask that Feliks, he has one.
> I'll get mine tomorrow from andy and the i'll make a review.



O yeah, no wonder he was holding that Type C card thingy for advertising the company. Everybody at the comp got one free?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 1, 2012)

Florian said:


> You should ask that Feliks, he has one.
> I'll get mine tomorrow from andy and the i'll make a review.



It's better for you to make a review than me.


----------



## Florian (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm filming the Review now


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 2, 2012)

Florian said:


> I'm filming the Review now


I'm really excited, glad to see that you make a video review


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 6, 2012)

Was he using this cube in his 6.53 at MSO '12?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 9, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Was he using this cube in his 6.53 at MSO '12?



No, the cube has not been released yet.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't he get the prototype version? And if it is not a CIV, then what cube is it? it looks like one..


----------



## andojay (Mar 9, 2012)

That Mini dayan 3x3 is awesome.
it's fun to solve but it does add a few seconds to my time 
and i can even do OH without too much trouble


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Mar 9, 2012)

Which Mini Dayan?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

what cube was he using then?


----------



## andojay (Mar 9, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I recently received my Type C 3x3 version 4 and *colored key chain 3x3*. They are awesome.
> 
> The colored key chain cube is so cute and doesn't need sticker, very convenient to take in pocket, smooth to turn and does not need to be lubed at all.
> 
> ...



that one andy mentions. also it's the last picture


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 17, 2012)

23#, It was Zhanchi, Black.
24#, it's Type C mini.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2012)




----------

